# How to automaticly uncouple cars?



## joecatch (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking to build an HO layout that will have a good about of switching possibilities. I assume to uncouple, you embed magnets on sidings and stop the cars to be uncoupled over them? I would like more details on how to do this and how good it works. After all, having to use your hands to uncouple cars doesn't seems like the best way of doing it. 


JC


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

A good place to start would be with Kadee's uncoupler instructions:

Delayed action:
http://www.kadee.com/html/308ins.pdf

Non-delayed action:
http://www.kadee.com/html/312ins.pdf

There are other variations on this theme, but there instructions will give you the basics of operation and you can go on from there.

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JC

You can get even stronger rare earth magnets than what is
offered by Kadee to use under your
tracks that can make the uncoupling a bit more certain.

Kadee also has an electromagnet uncoupling device that
you can use on a main line where the under track magnets
should not go (they would uncouple when you don't want it).

I have both, but, more and more, I am using the HOG (hand
of God) uncoupling method when switching. This uses a
wand of wood or plastic with one end ground down to
a near point. You stick the point into the couplers and
do a slight twist, sometimes several times, to uncouple.
It takes practice to get it right. You can also buy these
'wands' ready made.

For any of the systems to work your couplers must be
aligned vertically, and they must be free to swing easily
from side to side then recenter themselves. A Kadee
coupler alignment tool is highly recommended. Get
the insulated one.

The under track magnets should be placed on STRAIGHT
track. When you BACK your cars over them slowly
the magnet will cause the 'hoses' to swing to one side.
As they do, the couplers open and part.

Don


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I spent a lot of time installing the magnets on my layout and never got the hang of making them work. I use DonR's method and just left the magnets under the tracks.

DT


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The coupler alignment and a near friction free
lateral shank movement has to be near perfect for them
to uncouple when slowly backed over a magnet.
A long train of cars can also put pressure on the
couplers that the magnets can't overcome.

One of my yards that gets the most switching
operations just happens to be where I can sit, wand
in hand, and uncouple them, then offset the couplers so
the loco can spot the car and leave it without me
having to get up. The tale of the lazy switchman.

Don


----------

